# Tip for more exposure on the Web.



## oregonburls (Apr 2, 2013)

This is a short one but a good one. 
Always label you pictures because there are millions searching by picture name. 
If you just keep it as it comes out your camera it is not searchable. 
If it is a picture of spalted Maple burl... label it as such. or just Maple so when some one searches "Maple" Your picture will show up. especially you who have websites. It is imperative! I have gotten lazy with this because you swipe my wood so fast whats the use. :lolol:


----------



## Steelart99 (Apr 2, 2013)

That sounded WAY too much like a complaint. I won't report you to the Mods if you stuff my next weekly box with peanuts ... oh wait ... you already do that!!! Dang ... no leverage here.


----------

